# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Νιώθω ότι πεθαίνω..

## vickie_victoria

Τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πολύ χαλιά εχω μόνιμη ζάλη σερνω τα πόδια μου δεν μπορώ να σταθώ νιώθω ότι θα πέσω νιώθω ότι ήρθε το τέλος μου ένα πράγμα. Αφόρητη εξαντληση αδυναμία ζαλάδα τάση λιποθυμιας σαν να περιμένω τα χειρότερα. Πάω να σκεφτώ ότι όλα είναι οκ παίρνω λίγο θάρρος κ μετά μόλις νιώσω κατι ξανά με παίρνει από κάτω. Αρχίσαν πάλι οι σκέψεις ότι θα πάθω ανακοπη ότι θα πεθάνω κτλ..

----------


## Biliskov

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πολύ χαλιά εχω μόνιμη ζάλη σερνω τα πόδια μου δεν μπορώ να σταθώ νιώθω ότι θα πέσω νιώθω ότι ήρθε το τέλος μου ένα πράγμα. Αφόρητη εξαντληση αδυναμία ζαλάδα τάση λιποθυμιας σαν να περιμένω τα χειρότερα. Πάω να σκεφτώ ότι όλα είναι οκ παίρνω λίγο θάρρος κ μετά μόλις νιώσω κατι ξανά με παίρνει από κάτω. Αρχίσαν πάλι οι σκέψεις ότι θα πάθω ανακοπη ότι θα πεθάνω κτλ..


Τοσο καιρο εγω μετα απο καρδιολόγους εξετάσεις αίματος ειδικές κτλ εξακολουθούσα να ζαλίζομαι και να εχω αστάθεια και αδυναμία κτλ. Πηγα για Πάσχα στους παππούδες μου που ειναι σε αλλη πόλη και δανείστηκα το πιεσόμετρο τους. Τελικά ανακάλυψα οτι εχω χαμηλή πίεση 11 με 6 η 10 με 6 άλλες φορές παει και στο 5,6 η μικρή. Κατάλαβα οτι εχω χαμηλή πίεση και αυτο μου προκαλεί ολα τα αλλα! Ο γιατρος όταν με εξέτασε μου εκανε τα πάντα και τεστ κοπώσεως κ ολα αλλα δεν είδε χαμηλή πίεση. Τωρα αυτο το πιεσόμετρο με εχει βοηθήσει. Βέβαια εχω ζαλάδα και αδυναμία αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι απο χαμηλή πιες. Σκέψου ειπα επίτηδες να παρω απο εξω να φάω κατι για να μου ανεβεί αλλα και παλι δεν ανέβηκε! Τωρα θα παω εξω να περπατήσω μηπως και μου ανεβεί καθόλου αλλα απο την αλλη φοβάμαι οτι θα μου πέσει και θα εχω ταχυπαλμίες ως συνιθως και δεν θα μπορέσω να το ελέγξω. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω αλλα θα το προσπαθήσω! Έλεγξε και εσυ την πίεση σου μηπως ειναι χαμηλή συνέχεια και γιαυτο τα αισθάνεσαι αυτα!

----------


## MartinH97

Το έχω πάθει και εγώ και όχι μόνο αυτά έτρεμα από φόβο σε εμμονικες ιδέες . Συσχετιζα τα πάντα λες και όλοι ήταν εναντίον μου. Δοκίμασε να πάρεις βιταμίνες με μαγνήσιο για να σου φύγουν οι ζαλάδες και αυτό που έκανα εγώ στην αρχή τουλάχιστον έσβηνα τη φωτιά με βενζίνη . Κόντρα σε ότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις αδύναμη . Στο τέλος θα βγεις δυνατή και άλλος άνθρωπος !

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Τοσο καιρο εγω μετα απο καρδιολόγους εξετάσεις αίματος ειδικές κτλ εξακολουθούσα να ζαλίζομαι και να εχω αστάθεια και αδυναμία κτλ. Πηγα για Πάσχα στους παππούδες μου που ειναι σε αλλη πόλη και δανείστηκα το πιεσόμετρο τους. Τελικά ανακάλυψα οτι εχω χαμηλή πίεση 11 με 6 η 10 με 6 άλλες φορές παει και στο 5,6 η μικρή. Κατάλαβα οτι εχω χαμηλή πίεση και αυτο μου προκαλεί ολα τα αλλα! Ο γιατρος όταν με εξέτασε μου εκανε τα πάντα και τεστ κοπώσεως κ ολα αλλα δεν είδε χαμηλή πίεση. Τωρα αυτο το πιεσόμετρο με εχει βοηθήσει. Βέβαια εχω ζαλάδα και αδυναμία αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι απο χαμηλή πιες. Σκέψου ειπα επίτηδες να παρω απο εξω να φάω κατι για να μου ανεβεί αλλα και παλι δεν ανέβηκε! Τωρα θα παω εξω να περπατήσω μηπως και μου ανεβεί καθόλου αλλα απο την αλλη φοβάμαι οτι θα μου πέσει και θα εχω ταχυπαλμίες ως συνιθως και δεν θα μπορέσω να το ελέγξω. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω αλλα θα το προσπαθήσω! Έλεγξε και εσυ την πίεση σου μηπως ειναι χαμηλή συνέχεια και γιαυτο τα αισθάνεσαι αυτα!


Ναι έχω το ξεβω κ εμένα μου το βρήκε ο καρδιολογος. Το πρωί είχα 10 καθιστή και 8 όρθια κ μένα με πιανουν ταχυπαλμιες κ μου είπε ο γιατρός είναι απ αυτό εγώ δεν πίνω κ νερό δυστυχώς αφυδάτωση μου είπε

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Το έχω πάθει και εγώ και όχι μόνο αυτά έτρεμα από φόβο σε εμμονικες ιδέες . Συσχετιζα τα πάντα λες και όλοι ήταν εναντίον μου. Δοκίμασε να πάρεις βιταμίνες με μαγνήσιο για να σου φύγουν οι ζαλάδες και αυτό που έκανα εγώ στην αρχή τουλάχιστον έσβηνα τη φωτιά με βενζίνη . Κόντρα σε ότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις αδύναμη . Στο τέλος θα βγεις δυνατή και άλλος άνθρωπος !


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μαγνήσιο με β6 με βοήθησε όμως πέρασα μια ωτίτιδα που για 1 βδομάδα με βασάνισε πολύ κ από τότε κ μετά δεν μπόρεσα να συνελθω

----------


## akis1

δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω....... εχεις παει σε καπιον ψυχιατρο? η κανεις μονη σου οτι να ναι? πας και περνεις βιταμινες επιδει νομιζεις οτι σου κανουν καλο........? ετσι δεν θα γινεις ποτε καλα....... ασε το φορουμ και αμεσα ραντεβου σε γιατρο.......

----------


## vickie_victoria

> δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω....... εχεις παει σε καπιον ψυχιατρο? η κανεις μονη σου οτι να ναι? πας και περνεις βιταμινες επιδει νομιζεις οτι σου κανουν καλο........? ετσι δεν θα γινεις ποτε καλα....... ασε το φορουμ και αμεσα ραντεβου σε γιατρο.......


Ναι βιταμίνες παίρνω όχι φαρμακα

----------


## GoldenM

> Ναι βιταμίνες παίρνω όχι φαρμακα


Ρε συ Βίκυ,

Και εγώ αντιμετώπισα κρίσεις πανικού και πάρα πολύ έντονες.

Έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία και πήρα (ακόμα παίρνω σε ημερήσια βάση) μαγνήσιο με Β6 και βοηθήθηκα πάρα πολύ. Αισθάνομαι ότι το ξεπέρασα.

Γιατί δεν ζητάς βοήθεια από ειδικό. Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι όσο το αφήνεις αυτό θα εδραιώνεται μέσα σου; Γιατί αφήνεις κάτι που αντιμετωπίζεται να σου κλέβει τη ζωή και όλα όσα θα μπορούσες να χαρείς.

Πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό. Κάνε ψυχοθεραπεία. Πάρε και φάρμακα αν χρειαστεί. Δεν είναι ούτε κακό, ούτε ντροπή. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είμαστε πολύ δυνατοί εμείς που έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε αγχώδεις διαταραχές. Θέλει δύναμη να μάθεις να ζεις με όλο αυτό.

Πήγαινε σε ειδικό.

Μετά όλα θα είναι πιο εύκολα.

----------


## geodim

Μήπως παίζει θέμα με τον κοινωνικό περίγυρο και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να πάει σε ψυχίατρο? Στην επαρχία ειδικά σε μικρές πόλεις είναι η κατάσταση πιο δύσκολη απόσο νομίζουμε.

----------


## rose45

Σε καταλαβαινω...5μηνες ζαλιζομαι και απο ενεργεια τιποτα...ειδα και αποειδα απο εξετασεις και γιατρους και πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και αρχισα ladose εδω και 10 μερες αποτελεσμα μηδεν προς το παρον...μεσα μου λεω δεν ειναι παθολογικο αλλα οταν με πιασει παθαινω πανικο.

----------


## Antonis8

Εξετάσεις αίματος έχεις κάνει ειπες;

Η πιεση σου που λες ότι είναι χαμηλή παιζει ρόλο, οπως και η αφυδατωση. Το νερό παιζει ρόλο σε όλα. Η διατροφή σου πώς είναι; Τρως καλά γενικά;

----------


## akis1

> Ναι βιταμίνες παίρνω όχι φαρμακα


ναι πάρε βιταμίνες..... άραγε έκανες εξέτασεις να δεις αν έχεις έλλειψη βιταμινών? η απλά έτσι άκουσες ότι η βιταμίνες δίνουν ενέργεια και βοηθάνε γενικά και είπες να πας να πάρεις? λοιπόν σε συμβουλεύω πως κανεις του κεφαλιού σου και αντί να βελτιωθεί η υγεία σου παίζεις αυτή την στιγμή και από την κατάσταση που είσαι δεν ξέρεις τι να κανεις.. λοιπόν η βιταμίνες δεν είναι τρόπος αντιμετώπισης.... μα ούτε τα ψυχοφάρμακα είναι τρόπος αντιμετωπίσεις.... σε συμβούλεψα να πας σε έναν ψυχίατρο όχι για να πάρεις φάρμακα....! υπάρχουν γιατροί που έχουνε άλλες εναλλακτικές.... που θα σε βοηθήσουνε στην κατάσταση σου... μην ακούς την λέξη ψυχίατρος και αμέσως σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι τρελογιατρός.... όχι δεν είναι όλοι η ψυχίατροι έτσι όπως τους φαντάζεσαι .... εσυ και γενικα ολοι....

----------


## akis1

> Σε καταλαβαινω...5μηνες ζαλιζομαι και απο ενεργεια τιποτα...ειδα και αποειδα απο εξετασεις και γιατρους και πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και αρχισα ladose εδω και 10 μερες αποτελεσμα μηδεν προς το παρον...μεσα μου λεω δεν ειναι παθολογικο αλλα οταν με πιασει παθαινω πανικο.


εμενα το ladose μου εδιωξε της ζαλάδες το πηρα για 9 μηνες και μου εφερε αλλα προβληματα μου εβγαλε εντονη φοβια και χαλια διαθεση.... παρολαυτα το εκοψα εδω και 3 μηνες χωρις κανενα στεριτικο και δεν γυρισαν ξανα η ζαλαδες.... οποτε περιμενε λιγο καιρο ειναι πολυ ανεκτο φαρμακο το ladose... δεν εχει σοβαρες παρενεργειες... θα το κοψεις σχετικα ευκολα και θα εισαι καλα μετα...... μην κανεις το λαθος και παρεις ομως ποτε xanax..... εγω εθιστικα με μισο χαπακι και το περνω καθημερινα 0,25.... αλλα περνω και cbd.... για να καταφερω να το κοψω εντελως το xanax.....

----------


## kostas62

Επαναλαμβάνω προς εμπέδωση.

Η διεθνεις αναφορες, οι οποίες τώρα προβληματιζουν και μελετώνται από πολλές επιστημονικές ενώσεις , οι χιλιαδες ανεξαρτητες μαρτυρίες και η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι τα αντικαταθληπτικα εάν είσαι τυχερός, κουκουλωνουν απλώς τα συμπτώματα και σε βοηθούν βραχυπροθεσμα.

Για την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τα διακόψουν, και η εν συνεχεία εξισσοροπιση του οργανισμού χωρίς αυτά, μπορεί να καταλήξει σε εφιάλτη. 

Νομίζεται ότι έχετε ξεμπερδέψει επειδή για κάποιους μήνες δεν έχετε συμπτώματα στέρησης, όμως ο οργανισμός κάποια στιγμή αδυνατεί να σταθεί στην νεα αυτή εύθραυστη ισσοροπια, και η κατάσταση μπορεί να επιδεινωθεί ραγδαία! 

Τότε αρχίζουν νέες φαρμακευτικες αγωγές και η παγίδα των αγχολυτικων για να μπορέσουμε να λειτουργισομε, με τον φαύλο κύκλο να συνεχίζεται. 

Τότε η εύκολη εξήγηση είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα επανήλθαν και έτσι χρειάζομαστε νεα φάρμακα για να σταθούμε στα πόδια μας. 

Αυτά απλά για προβληματισμό, και πράξετε τελικά ότι νομίζετε ότι είναι το καλύτερο για σας.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Επαναλαμβάνω προς εμπέδωση. 
> 
> Η διεθνεις αναφορες, οι οποίες τώρα προβληματιζουν και μελετώνται από πολλές επιστημονικές ενώσεις , οι χιλιαδες ανεξαρτητες μαρτυρίες και η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι τα αντικαταθληπτικα εάν είσαι τυχερός, κουκουλωνουν απλώς τα συμπτώματα και σε βοηθούν βραχυπροθεσμα.
> 
> Για την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τα διακόψουν, και η εν συνεχεία εξισσοροπιση του οργανισμού χωρίς αυτά, μπορεί να καταλήξει σε εφιάλτη. 
> 
> Νομίζεται ότι έχετε ξεμπερδέψει επειδή για κάποιους μήνες δεν έχετε συμπτώματα στέρησης, όμως ο οργανισμός κάποια στιγμή αδυνατεί να σταθεί στην νεα αυτή εύθραυστη ισσοροπια, και η κατάσταση μπορεί να επιδεινωθεί ραγδαία! 
> 
> Τότε αρχίζουν νέες φαρμακευτικες αγωγές και η παγίδα των αγχολυτικων για να μπορέσουμε να λειτουργισομε, με τον φαύλο κύκλο να συνεχίζεται. 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου κ είναι ο λόγος που αρνήθηκα να πάρω την αγωγή του ψυχιάτρου. Σκέφτομαι να κάνω ομοιοπαθητικη.

----------


## Antonis8

Παιδια δεν ξερετε εσείς καλύτερα απο γιατρούς και χιλιάδες έρευνες για να απαξιωνετε έτσι την βοήθεια των φαρμάκων.

----------


## Antonis8

Οταν ο εγκέφαλος έχει μια ανισσοροπια, σε τι θα βοηθήσουν οι εναλλακτικές θεραπειες; Δεν ειπα να εχουμε τα φάρμακα καραμελες, ούτε εγώ τα έχω ξεκινήσει ακόμα, αλλά όχι να τα δαιμονοποιουμε κιολας.

----------


## GoldenM

> Επαναλαμβάνω προς εμπέδωση.
> 
> Η διεθνεις αναφορες, οι οποίες τώρα προβληματιζουν και μελετώνται από πολλές επιστημονικές ενώσεις , οι χιλιαδες ανεξαρτητες μαρτυρίες και η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι τα αντικαταθληπτικα εάν είσαι τυχερός, κουκουλωνουν απλώς τα συμπτώματα και σε βοηθούν βραχυπροθεσμα.
> 
> Για την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τα διακόψουν, και η εν συνεχεία εξισσοροπιση του οργανισμού χωρίς αυτά, μπορεί να καταλήξει σε εφιάλτη. 
> 
> Νομίζεται ότι έχετε ξεμπερδέψει επειδή για κάποιους μήνες δεν έχετε συμπτώματα στέρησης, όμως ο οργανισμός κάποια στιγμή αδυνατεί να σταθεί στην νεα αυτή εύθραυστη ισσοροπια, και η κατάσταση μπορεί να επιδεινωθεί ραγδαία! 
> 
> Τότε αρχίζουν νέες φαρμακευτικες αγωγές και η παγίδα των αγχολυτικων για να μπορέσουμε να λειτουργισομε, με τον φαύλο κύκλο να συνεχίζεται. 
> ...


Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει όμως και κάποιος άλλος τρόπος αποτελεσματικής διαχείρισης της κατάθλιψης και των παρεμφερών διαταραχών.

Σίγουρα το να πάρεις μόνο αντικαταθλιπτικά χωρίς να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν θα λύσει το πρόβλημα. Απλά θα το κουκουλώσει.

Αν η κατάθλιψη έχει ως αίτιο βιολογικούς παράγοντες, όπως η έλλειψη σεροτονίνης, με ποιο άλλο τρόπο εκτός από αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, θα ήταν δυνατή η αποτελεσματική αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης και των συναφών διαταραχών; 

Όπως ένας διαβητικός πρέπει να κάνει ένεση ινσουλίνης, έτσι και ένας άνθρωπος που βλέπει ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να βοηθηθεί με άλλο τρόπο να πάρει το κατάλληλο θεραπευτικό σχήμα.

Ακόμα και αν τα συμπτώματα επιστρέψουν με τη βοήθεια του ιατρού, θα ξανακάνει θεραπεία.

Τι άλλο να κάνει δηλαδή; Να μείνει παθητικός και να υποφέρει; 

Δυστυχώς για όλους εμάς που αντιμετωπίσαμε τέτοιου είδους διαταραχές, πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε ότι η αντιμετώπιση τους είναι μια διαρκής μάχη. Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. 

Αν σπάσεις το χέρι σου θα βάλεις γύψο. Αν τύχει και το σπάσεις ξανά θα βάλεις και πάλι γύψο. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στις αγχώδεις διαταραχές. Αν χρειαστεί να ξαναπάρεις, θα ξαναπάρεις.

Τι πρέπει να γίνει δηλαδή;

Να υποφέρεις μόνος και αβοήθητος;

----------


## GoldenM

> Οταν ο εγκέφαλος έχει μια ανισσοροπια, σε τι θα βοηθήσουν οι εναλλακτικές θεραπειες; Δεν ειπα να εχουμε τα φάρμακα καραμελες, ούτε εγώ τα έχω ξεκινήσει ακόμα, αλλά όχι να τα δαιμονοποιουμε κιολας.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Αντώνη.

Δεν πείρα αγωγή. Το πάλεψα με ψυχοθεραπεία.

Αλλά ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω ότι ήταν απαραίτητο ώστε να ξεπεράσω την αγχώδη διαταραχή και τις κρίσεις πανικού.

Θέλει γενναιότητα και να το αντιμετωπίσεις το ταχύτερο δυνατό.

----------


## geodim

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου κ είναι ο λόγος που αρνήθηκα να πάρω την αγωγή του ψυχιάτρου. Σκέφτομαι να κάνω ομοιοπαθητικη.


 μια στιγμή, θεωρείς οτι αντί να πάρεις μια αγωγή για την οποία έχουν γίνει ένα κάρο έρευνες και γίνονται ακόμη και τώρα, είναι καλύτερο να πας σε ομοιοπαθητική για την οποία δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία έρευνα που να λέει οτι κάνει οτιδήποτε πέρα από placebo? Μήπως παρά τα όσα έχεις περάσει βρίσκεσαι σε άρνηση για αυτό που έχεις και ψάχνεις άλλες λύσεις?

----------


## kostas62

Όπως είπα, το post μου ήταν καθαρά για υγιή προβληματισμό, και στην τελική ο καθένας πρέπει να κάνει ότι νομίζει ότι είναι καλύτερο για να βοηθηθεί.

Τώρα σχετικά με την ύπαρξη ανισορροπιας των νευροδιαβιβαστων στον εγκέφαλο που προκαλεί την κατάθλιψη, δεν υπάρχουν επιστημονικες εργαστηριακες έρευνες, καθώς είναι αδύνατον να μετρηθεί η συγκέντρωση τους στον εγκέφαλο!

Η θεωρία είναι, ότι αφού λογικά το ssri θα πρέπει να αυξάνει την σεροτονινη ( προκαλώντας έτσι απο μόνο του μια νέα ορμονική κατάσταση στον εγκέφαλο) και αρκετοί αισθάνονται καλύτερα, άρα τους έλειπε σεροτονινη.

Τώρα πόσο καιρό θα κρατήσει η βελτίωση, ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι μακροπροθεσμες συνέπειες από την λήψη του, και τι θα γίνει αν για κάποιο λόγο πρέπει να το διακόψουμε κάποια στιγμή, κανείς δεν έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά. 

Όσο για την θεωρία του διαβητικού και του πάσχοντος από πίεση... 
Ο διαβητικός θα μετρήσει το σάκχαρο, θα δει το αποτέλεσμα και ανάλογα θα αυξομειώσει το φάρμακο του. Το ίδιο θα κάνει και αυτός που έχει πίεση. 

Στην δική μας περίπτωση, δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες αντικειμενικες μετρήσεις, και ο γιατρός μας χορηγεί την αγωγή, ανάλογα με το πως αισθανόμαστε, πράγμα που είναι αρκετά υποκειμενικό και εξαρτάται από πολλούς άλλους, άσχετους με το φάρμακο παράγοντες. 

Αυτά, επειδή σαν ηλικιακά μεγαλύτερος, πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε σφαιρικοτερα το θέμα μας.

----------


## GoldenM

> Όπως είπα, το post μου ήταν καθαρά για υγιή προβληματισμό, και στην τελική ο καθένας πρέπει να κάνει ότι νομίζει ότι είναι καλύτερο για να βοηθηθεί.
> 
> Τώρα σχετικά με την ύπαρξη ανισορροπιας των νευροδιαβιβαστων στον εγκέφαλο που προκαλεί την κατάθλιψη, δεν υπάρχουν επιστημονικες εργαστηριακες έρευνες, καθώς είναι αδύνατον να μετρηθεί η συγκέντρωση τους στον εγκέφαλο!
> 
> Η θεωρία είναι, ότι αφού λογικά το ssri θα πρέπει να αυξάνει την σεροτονινη ( προκαλώντας έτσι απο μόνο του μια νέα ορμονική κατάσταση στον εγκέφαλο) και αρκετοί αισθάνονται καλύτερα, άρα τους έλειπε σεροτονινη.
> 
> Τώρα πόσο καιρό θα κρατήσει η βελτίωση, ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι μακροπροθεσμες συνέπειες από την λήψη του, και τι θα γίνει αν για κάποιο λόγο πρέπει να το διακόψουμε κάποια στιγμή, κανείς δεν έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά. 
> 
> Όσο για την θεωρία του διαβητικού και του πάσχοντος από πίεση... 
> ...


Καλησπέρα Κώστα.

Αναγνωρίζω ότι γράφεις με καλή πίστη και με το ίδιο πνεύμα παραθέτω την άποψη μου και εγώ.

Οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές και η κατάθλιψη έχουν πολλές φορές πολλαπλές αιτίες.

Για το λόγο αυτό και λέω ότι χρειάζεται ο άνθρωπος που υποφέρει από κάτι τέτοιο να δώσει τη μάχη του. Όσο και αν αυτό διαρκέσει. Δεν μπορεί να είναι λύση η παραίτηση.

Και αν πρέπει κάποιος να το πάρει εφόρου ζωής, θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να το πάρει εφόρου ζωής. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση η ζωή του θα είναι ένα μαρτύριο. 

Τι είναι προτιμότερο δηλαδή;

Να πάρεις αγωγή (έστω και εφόρου ζωής - αν χρειαστεί) κάνοντας παράλληλα και ψυχοθεραπεία, ώστε να εντοπίσεις και να θεραπεύσεις ψυχογενείς αιτίες για ότι συμβαίνει. Δεν βλέπω άλλη λύση.

Είναι αμαρτία να ταλαιπωρείτε ένας άνθρωπος σήμερα. Υπάρχουν φάρμακα και επιστήμονες οι οποίοι μπορούν σε πολλές φορές να δώσουν τη λύση. 

Το να είμαστε σε άρνηση, να μην είμαστε ικανοί να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι έχουμε ανάγκη από βοήθεια, θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ χειρότερο. 

Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου στο ότι πολλές φορές δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε ενδεχόμενες επιπλοκές. Όταν όμως δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση, τι θα πρέπει να γίνει;

----------


## akis1

post deleted ;)

----------


## Antonis8

Η δικη σου περιπτωση ομως δεν είναι απαραιτητα ο γενικός κανόνας. Υπαρχουν ενδείξεις ότι υπαρχει ανισσορπια στον εγκέφαλο, γιατί σας κάνει εντυπωση; Τα παντα έχουν να κάνουν με τον εγκέφαλο, όλο μας το είναι. 

Απο κει και περα, προσωπικά δεν έχω βοηθηθεί απο τη ψυχοθεραπεία σχεδόν καθόλου. Ηξερα εξαρχής ποια είναι τα θέματα μου, ειπαμε δυο τρια πράγματα παραπάνω και ως εκει. Η ψυχολόγος μου ήταν κάθετη στο να μην παρω φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Μηπως όμως αυτή ήταν που με ήθελε να μην μπορω να ξεπερασω το προβλημα και να συνεχιζω επ αόριστον τις συνεδρίες; Προς το παρον, έχω πάρει πεντε φορες ζαναξ συνολικά , εδώ και δυο μήνες, τιποτε άλλο. Σκέφτομαι όμως να αρχισω τα ζολοφτ που μου έγραψε ο γιατρός γιατί το εψαξα αρκετά και βλεπω μαρτυρίες ατομων που βοηθηθηκαν και επανήλθαν σε μια σταθερότητα ακόμα και μετά τη διακοπη των φαρμάκων. Αν αντιμετωπιζεις καθημερινά κρίσεις πανικου ή φοβο θανάτου και εμμονές ιδέες με την υγεία ή ό,τι άλλο ππρεμφερές,για ποιο λόγο να υποφερεις επ αόριστον; Ολοι οι ανθρωποι χρησιμοποιουν φάρμακα και όλες οι θεραπειες φαρμακευτικές ή μη, την ίδια λειτουργία προσπαθουν να επιτελεσουν, δηλαδή να καταλαγιασουν τη σφοδρότητα των συμπτωματων. Καποιοι στρέφονται στα φουμαρα της θρησκείας, άλλοι στη γιόγκα, άλλοι στην ομοιοπαθητική, άλλοι στα φάρμακα. Πρακτικα όλοι ψάχνουν να εξαλείψουν το συμπτωμα γιατί η αιτία (που είναι συνδυασμός και εγκεφαλου και περιβάλλοντος) δεν μπορει να εξαλειφθεί πια,βρίσκεται στο παρελθον.

----------


## GoldenM

> Η δικη σου περιπτωση ομως δεν είναι απαραιτητα ο γενικός κανόνας. Υπαρχουν ενδείξεις ότι υπαρχει ανισσορπια στον εγκέφαλο, γιατί σας κάνει εντυπωση; Τα παντα έχουν να κάνουν με τον εγκέφαλο, όλο μας το είναι. 
> 
> Απο κει και περα, προσωπικά δεν έχω βοηθηθεί απο τη ψυχοθεραπεία σχεδόν καθόλου. Ηξερα εξαρχής ποια είναι τα θέματα μου, ειπαμε δυο τρια πράγματα παραπάνω και ως εκει. Η ψυχολόγος μου ήταν κάθετη στο να μην παρω φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Μηπως όμως αυτή ήταν που με ήθελε να μην μπορω να ξεπερασω το προβλημα και να συνεχιζω επ αόριστον τις συνεδρίες; Προς το παρον, έχω πάρει πεντε φορες ζαναξ συνολικά , εδώ και δυο μήνες, τιποτε άλλο. Σκέφτομαι όμως να αρχισω τα ζολοφτ που μου έγραψε ο γιατρός γιατί το εψαξα αρκετά και βλεπω μαρτυρίες ατομων που βοηθηθηκαν και επανήλθαν σε μια σταθερότητα ακόμα και μετά τη διακοπη των φαρμάκων. Αν αντιμετωπιζεις καθημερινά κρίσεις πανικου ή φοβο θανάτου και εμμονές ιδέες με την υγεία ή ό,τι άλλο ππρεμφερές,για ποιο λόγο να υποφερεις επ αόριστον; Ολοι οι ανθρωποι χρησιμοποιουν φάρμακα και όλες οι θεραπειες φαρμακευτικές ή μη, την ίδια λειτουργία προσπαθουν να επιτελεσουν, δηλαδή να καταλαγιασουν τη σφοδρότητα των συμπτωματων. Καποιοι στρέφονται στα φουμαρα της θρησκείας, άλλοι στη γιόγκα, άλλοι στην ομοιοπαθητική, άλλοι στα φάρμακα. Πρακτικα όλοι ψάχνουν να εξαλείψουν το συμπτωμα γιατί η αιτία (που είναι συνδυασμός και εγκεφαλου και περιβάλλοντος) δεν μπορει να εξαλειφθεί πια,βρίσκεται στο παρελθον.


Κανενός η περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί γενικός κανόνας.

Υπάρχει όμως ένα κοινά αποδεκτό (θέλω να πιστεύω) αξίωμα, το οποίο και οι ειδικοί της ψυχικής υγείας ισχυρίζονται. Ότι δηλαδή για τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές και την κατάθλιψη, ο συνδυασμός φαρμακοθεραπείας (όπου και όταν χρειάζεται) με την ψυχοθεραπεία μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν θεραπευτικά στον πάσχοντα.

Όταν έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία μιλήσαμε για 20 - 25 συναντήσεις. Μια συνάντηση την εβδομάδα. Μετά από 18 συνεχόμενες εβδομάδες σταμάτησα. Πλέον μιλάω μαζί με τη ψυχολόγο μου μόνο αν χρειαστώ κάτι ή προβληματιστώ από κάτι. Μιλάω μαζί της περίπου μια φορά το δίμηνο.

Αν η ψυχοθεραπεία γίνει σωστά σε αλλάζει πραγματικά πολύ και σε βοηθάει πραγματικά πάρα πολύ.

Όλα χρειάζονται λοιπόν κατά περίπτωση.

Ξέρω συνάδελφο μου, ο οποίος έπαθε κατάθλιψη μετά από το διαζύγιο του. Εδώ και δυο χρόνια παίρνει τα ηρεμιστικά σαν καραμέλες. Βασικά αναγκάστηκε να παρατήσει και τη δουλειά για μεγάλο διάστημα. Αν πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχολόγο, να βάλει σε τάξη τις σκέψεις του, θα μπορούσε να έχει διαχειριστεί τα πράγματα καλλίτερα.

Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι κάνει κακό είναι να απορρίπτουμε ή να δαιμονοποιούμε, είτε τα φάρμακα είτε την ψυχοθεραπεία. Χρειάζονται και τα δύο. Είτε μεμονωμένα, είτε σε συνδυασμό ώστε να βοηθηθεί ο άνθρωπος που πάσχει από όποιο θέμα τους απασχολεί.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> μια στιγμή, θεωρείς οτι αντί να πάρεις μια αγωγή για την οποία έχουν γίνει ένα κάρο έρευνες και γίνονται ακόμη και τώρα, είναι καλύτερο να πας σε ομοιοπαθητική για την οποία δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία έρευνα που να λέει οτι κάνει οτιδήποτε πέρα από placebo? Μήπως παρά τα όσα έχεις περάσει βρίσκεσαι σε άρνηση για αυτό που έχεις και ψάχνεις άλλες λύσεις?


Ακριβώς ψάχνω άλλες λύσεις χωρίς παρενέργειες

----------


## geodim

Ρε φιλενάδα, ήδη ζεις τις παρενέργειες...αν το ονομάζεις αυτό ζωή δλδ να φοβάσαι κάθε ώρα και στιγμή.
Τράβα βρες έναν γιατρό να το συζητήσετε να πάρεις μια αγωγή. 
Δεν είπε κανείς πως τα ssri δεν έχουν καμία παρενέργεια, αλλά παρενέργεια έχουν και οι ασπιρίνες και τα πάντα.


Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Biliskov

> Ακριβώς ψάχνω άλλες λύσεις χωρίς παρενέργειες


Καλησπέρα Vicky. Αν θέλεις στείλε μου προσωπικό μήνυμα να σου πω κατι για την ομοιοπαθητική.

----------


## Antonis8

Βικυ, είχα παει στον ψυχίατρο με το ίδιο σκεπτικο, ότι δεν θέλω τις παρενέργειες των φαρμάκων και ψαχνω για κάτι πιό εναλλακτικό σε φυτικό. Και μου ειπε το εξής: και τα φυτικά έχουν παρενέργειες, επεξεργασμενα είναι και μάλιστα χωρίς τους αμέτρητους ελέγχους και πολυετεις ερευνες που έχουν τα συμβατικά φάρμακα. Το βρίσκω σκοταδιστικο να είναι καποιος τόσο προκατειλειμμενος στα φάρμακα για ψυχικά προβληματα. Υπαρχουν άλλωστε πολλων ειδών, δεν είναι όλα βαριά. Το να πας σε καποιον και να σου γράψει ένα ματζουνι, στην καλύτερη περιπτωση να ελπιζεις να λειτουργήσει ως placebo.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Μου είχε πει τι παρενέργειες θα εμφανίσω κ επίσης μ λέει πάρτα 2 μήνες κ μετά έλα. Όχι εγώ θέλω επαφή επικοινωνία αυτό δεν με βοηθάει

----------


## Biliskov

> Μου είχε πει τι παρενέργειες θα εμφανίσω κ επίσης μ λέει πάρτα 2 μήνες κ μετά έλα. Όχι εγώ θέλω επαφή επικοινωνία αυτό δεν με βοηθάει


Βίκυ εχω κλείσει ηδη σε έναν ομοιοπαθητικο που πολύς κόσμος λένε οτι ειναι πολυ καλός και εχει βοηθήσει πολυ κοσμο με τέτοια προβλήματα. Αυτος ειναι και παθολόγος και ομοιοπαθητικος. Επειδή όμως αν δεν το δω με τα μάτια μου δεν θα πιστέψω, όταν παω θα σου πω τα αποτελέσματα. Μακάρι να κανει δουλεια και σε μενα όπως εκανε και σε πολλούς άλλους εδω. Εσυ που μένεις; Ίσως σου τον προτείνω.

----------


## Antonis8

> Μου είχε πει τι παρενέργειες θα εμφανίσω κ επίσης μ λέει πάρτα 2 μήνες κ μετά έλα. Όχι εγώ θέλω επαφή επικοινωνία αυτό δεν με βοηθάει


Μπορεις να βρεις κάποιον που είναι και ψυχοθεραπευτης και να κάνετε συνεδρίες.

Η όμοιοπαθητικη θα σε βοηθήσει για λίγο, μετά τα ίδια παλι. Τι να πω, εγώ δεν τα εμπιστευομαι αυτα. Η όμοιοπαθητικη βασίζεται σε αρχαίες πρακτικες,τότε που θεωρούσαν την ιατρική μαγεία. Εχει εξελιχθεί απο τότε, αλλά στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της λειτουργεί ως placebo. Εξαρτάται απο το άτομο δηλαδή και κατά πόσο αρεσκεται στα εναλλακτικά.

----------


## Theojamaica

Παιδιά από προσωπική και όχι μόνο εμπειρία οι συνεδρίες βοηθούν κυρίως όταν βρίσκεσαι σε αρχικό στάδιο.

Σε προχωρημένο στάδιο η φαρμακευτική αγωγή θεωρείται σχεδον απαραίτητη.

Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι κατάσταση ακριβώς βρίσκεται η νηματοθετης.Προφανως βρίσκεται σε αρχικό στάδιο.Ο φόβος,η τάση λυποθιμιας,η αίσθηση αστάθειας και οι ζαλάδες είναι συμπτώματα που τα περνάμε όλοι νομίζω.Που να δείτε νοσούντα να συμπεριφέρεται σαν φυτό.Να τρέμει και να μην μπορεί να κουνήσει τα χέρια του.Να κρέμεται πάνω σου σαν τσαμπί.

Γνωρίζω άτομα που παίρνουν φαρμακευτική αγωγή σχεδόν σε όλη τους τη ζωή και ζούνε σαφώς καλύτερα.Δεν εξαρτάσαι εσύ από το φάρμακο αλλά εξαρτάται από την κατάσταση σου εάν θα πάρεις φάρμακο.Οι ψυχολόγοι εξάλλου δεν μπορούν να συνταγογραφίσουν.

Θέλω να πω επίσης και αυτό είναι καθαρά προσωπική εκτίμηση πως ότι φυτική παπαριά κυκλοφορεί στο εμποριο δεν κλάνει μια μπροστά σε μισό έστω ζαναξ.



Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tselpemts

Η νηματοθετρια φοβάται τις παρενέργειες των φαρμάκων και αφήνει τον εαυτό της να ζει εγκλωβισμένος στις παρενέργειες του μυαλού της.
Καμία παρενέργεια δεν είναι χειρότερη από τα χάλια που ζεις τώρα.
Φυσικά και δεν θα σε σπρώξει κανεις με το ζόρι στα φάρμακα αλλά να ξέρεις ότι χωρίς φάρμακο δεν θα γιατρευτεί το μυαλό και η ψυχή σου.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Μπορεις να βρεις κάποιον που είναι και ψυχοθεραπευτης και να κάνετε συνεδρίες.
> 
> Η όμοιοπαθητικη θα σε βοηθήσει για λίγο, μετά τα ίδια παλι. Τι να πω, εγώ δεν τα εμπιστευομαι αυτα. Η όμοιοπαθητικη βασίζεται σε αρχαίες πρακτικες,τότε που θεωρούσαν την ιατρική μαγεία. Εχει εξελιχθεί απο τότε, αλλά στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της λειτουργεί ως placebo. Εξαρτάται απο το άτομο δηλαδή και κατά πόσο αρεσκεται στα εναλλακτικά.


Το ίδιο ισχύει κ με τα χάπια συνεχεία θα τα παίρνεις

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Η νηματοθετρια φοβάται τις παρενέργειες των φαρμάκων και αφήνει τον εαυτό της να ζει εγκλωβισμένος στις παρενέργειες του μυαλού της.
> Καμία παρενέργεια δεν είναι χειρότερη από τα χάλια που ζεις τώρα.
> Φυσικά και δεν θα σε σπρώξει κανεις με το ζόρι στα φάρμακα αλλά να ξέρεις ότι χωρίς φάρμακο δεν θα γιατρευτεί το μυαλό και η ψυχή σου.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 εγώ πιστεύω το αντίθετο και είναι κ πόσο δυνατός είσαι για να μην πέσεις στα χάπια. Πόσο μπορείς κ πολεμας είναι η εύκολη λύση τα χάπια κ πάλι μπορεί να μη σε βοηθήσουν κ αν σε βοηθήσουν θα τα παίρνεις μια ζωή θα κάνεις υποτροπές και θα τα παίρνεις.

----------


## vickie_victoria

Δικό μου άτομο πήρε ζαναξ και κόντεψε να τα τινάξει. Μην αποθεώνεται τα χάπια για λίγο σε κάνουν κ νιώθεις καλυτερα κ μετά τα συνηθίζεις ότι χειρότερο είναι να επιβαρύνεις τον οργανισμό σου με χάπια

----------


## Sonia

Αυτά είναι όπως τα βλέπει ο καθένας. Σταθμίζει τα συν και τα πλην σε μία κατάσταση. Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι αν ή καθημερινότητά σου είναι τόσο αφόρητη όσο λες, εγώ στη θέση σου θα τα έπαιρνα τα φάρμακα και θα συνέχιζα και ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## Elenas

> εγώ πιστεύω το αντίθετο και είναι κ πόσο δυνατός είσαι για να μην πέσεις στα χάπια. Πόσο μπορείς κ πολεμας είναι η εύκολη λύση τα χάπια κ πάλι μπορεί να μη σε βοηθήσουν κ αν σε βοηθήσουν θα τα παίρνεις μια ζωή θα κάνεις υποτροπές και θα τα παίρνεις.


Τι νόημα έχει να καταπολεμάς κάτι συνεχώς ,απλά επειδή δεν θες να εξαρτάσαι από χάπια, από την στιγμή που η καθημερινότητα σου είναι σκατα(γενικα μιλώντας)? Μην σκέφτεσαι μακροπρόθεσμα, προσπάθησε να βελτιώσεις το τώρα γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει αυριο και εάν χρειάζονται φάρμακα για να γίνει αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να τα φοβάσαι? Το να το πολεμάς μόνος σου φοβούμενος τα χαπια κατεμε δεν είναι ένδειξη δύναμης ,αλλά φόβου... Και έχω ζωντανό παράδειγμα την μητέρα μου που αποφάσισε να μην πάρει φάρμακα γιατί τα έτρεμε και δεν έχω καμία ευτυχισμένη ανάμνηση μαζί της. Και όσο μεγαλώνει η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει και βρίσκεται ένα βήμα πριν την τρέλα.

----------


## tselpemts

Όσο αργείς να καταλάβεις ότι η ψυχή ασθενεί κι αυτή και θέλει φάρμακα για να γιατρευτεί τόσο θα αργήσεις να συνέλθεις.
Αν είναι έτσι μην παίρνεις depon όταν σε πονάει το κεφάλι ή το δόντι.Νομιζεις ότι το depon είναι αθώο;;;Καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό για 6 μήνες παρά depon για το ίδιο διάστημα.
Και στην τελική αν σου αρέσει μια ζωή να παλεύεις με το μυαλό σου καντο ελεύθερα.Αλλα θα είναι αργά όταν καταλάβεις ότι μια ζωή δεν έκανες τίποτα αλλά απλά πάλευες με τις εμμονές σου.
Εγώ τα ίδια είχα.Το πάλεψα 3 μήνες το 2010 μέχρι να πάρω απόφαση να πάρω φάρμακο.Πηρα ladose με βοήθησε να νιώσω ξανά καλά,έχω κανει οικογένεια,έχω πολύ καλή δουλειά,συμμετέχω σε πολιτιστικό σύλλογο στην περιοχή μου,βγαίνω,πάω ταξίδια,δεν φοβάμαι χώρους κλειστούς ή με πολύ κοσμο.Εννια χρόνια πέρασαν και είναι τα καλύτερα και πιο δημιουργικα της ζωής μου.
Αν γυρνούσα το χρόνο πίσω στο 2010 πάλι θα έπαιρνα το φάρμακο.
Όλο αυτό βέβαια έχει να κάνει και με τον άνθρωπο ,τι χαρακτήρας είναι, ποσο σθένος έχει να το παλέψει ταυτόχρονα με την αγωγή,και ποσο βαριά είναι η μορφή της ψυχικής ασθενείς που περνάει.
Δεν πρόκειται να γράψω κάτι άλλο στο θέμα.Ενηλικας είσαι κι εσυ αποφασίζεις για τη ζωή σου.Καλη τύχη να έχεις.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## akis1

> εγώ πιστεύω το αντίθετο και είναι κ πόσο δυνατός είσαι για να μην πέσεις στα χάπια. Πόσο μπορείς κ πολεμας είναι η εύκολη λύση τα χάπια κ πάλι μπορεί να μη σε βοηθήσουν κ αν σε βοηθήσουν θα τα παίρνεις μια ζωή θα κάνεις υποτροπές και θα τα παίρνεις.


τα χαπια απλα σε κανουν να μην νιοθεις.... η ζωη γινετε ενα ονειρο..... 

8χρονια επερνα αντικατα8λιπτικα... και μια μερα μου την εδωσε και τα εκοψα δεν πηγενε αλλο.... απο στερητικα? φουλ.....! αλλα δεν το αφησα ετσι... ξεκινησα την φαρμακευτικη καναβη και ολα αυτα πλεον απλα δεν υπαρχουν.....! μαλλον δεν εχεις βρει τον καταληλο γιατρο ακομα....! δεν ειναι λυση τα φαρμακα.....! δεν κανουν τπτ... και δεν το λεω αυτο..... η ιδιοι η ψυχιατροι το λενε.....

----------


## rgkartzo

Καλησπέρα σας ειμαι 20 χρονων..και νιώθω πως έχω μια ασθένεια δεν μου έρχεται όρεξη να φάω να πιω και γενικά δεν έχω αίσθηση τοθ χρόνου της ταχύτητας τοθ αυτοκινήτου...και όταν χασμουριέμαι δεν νιώθω την πίεση που ένιωθα απλά καταλαβαίνω ότι χασμουριέμαι ! Έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος και είχα λίγο παραπάνω ερυθρά, αιμοσφαιρινη και τα ηωσινοφιλα ποθ ξεκινάνε από 1 τα είχα 0,6! Και μου φαίνεται πως έχει πέσει ελάχιστα το βλέφαρο μου και νιβθω σαν να μην έχω κεφάλι και μυαλό καν! Λέτε να έχω κάτι; Αυτό το έχω από 15 του μηνός και ξεκίνησε με λίγο ανακάτεμα και με λίγο πόνο πίσω στο κεφάλι!

----------


## Biliskov

> τα χαπια απλα σε κανουν να μην νιοθεις.... η ζωη γινετε ενα ονειρο..... 
> 
> 8χρονια επερνα αντικατα8λιπτικα... και μια μερα μου την εδωσε και τα εκοψα δεν πηγενε αλλο.... απο στερητικα? φουλ.....! αλλα δεν το αφησα ετσι... ξεκινησα την φαρμακευτικη καναβη και ολα αυτα πλεον απλα δεν υπαρχουν.....! μαλλον δεν εχεις βρει τον καταληλο γιατρο ακομα....! δεν ειναι λυση τα φαρμακα.....! δεν κανουν τπτ... και δεν το λεω αυτο..... η ιδιοι η ψυχιατροι το λενε.....


Φιλε τι έπαιρνες ακριβώς; Σταγόνες cbd λάδι η το φυτό; Εγω πηρα τσάι κάνναβης κανονική φούντα που λένε με πολλα σπόρια απο μαγαζι που πουλάει τέτοια και δν εκανε τιποτα. Μονο όταν το έπινα το βραδυ με χαλάρωνε λιγο αλλα λογικό ειναι γιατι ήταν ζεστο τσάι. Τι ακριβώς πήρες εσυ; Σου το πρότεινε ο γιατρος σου; Με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θέμα της κάνναβης κάποτε έκανα χρήση ψυχαγωγικής γιατι ζούσα Γερμανία και πήγαινα συχνά στην Ολλανδία που ήταν διπλα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Δικό μου άτομο πήρε ζαναξ και κόντεψε να τα τινάξει. Μην αποθεώνεται τα χάπια για λίγο σε κάνουν κ νιώθεις καλυτερα κ μετά τα συνηθίζεις ότι χειρότερο είναι να επιβαρύνεις τον οργανισμό σου με χάπια




Τι σχέση έχει η εμπειρία του ενός σε χιλιάδες κλινικές μελέτες και εμπειρίες; Όταν ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες του γιατρού σου και δεν ξεπερνάς τις δόσεις, δεν κινδινεύεις, εκτός φυσικά κι αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις ουσίες (οποιουδήποτε χαπιού). Είπαμε, να μην τα έχουμε ως καραμέλες, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να θεωρούμε την αγωγή ως κάτι κατακριτέο ή απορριπτέο. Είναι διευκολύνσεις που έχουμε ζώντας στο σήμερα με την ιατρική και την τεχνολογία της εποχής μας, για ποιο λόγο να υποφέρει κανείς άδικα; Και άντε, ήπιες περιπτώσεις οκ, άτομα με ψυχώσεις, με διπολική κλπ, για ποιο λόγο να υποφέρουν;

----------


## Antonis8

> τα χαπια απλα σε κανουν να μην νιοθεις.... η ζωη γινετε ενα ονειρο..... 
> 
> 8χρονια επερνα αντικατα8λιπτικα... και μια μερα μου την εδωσε και τα εκοψα δεν πηγενε αλλο.... απο στερητικα? φουλ.....! αλλα δεν το αφησα ετσι... ξεκινησα την φαρμακευτικη καναβη και ολα αυτα πλεον απλα δεν υπαρχουν.....! μαλλον δεν εχεις βρει τον καταληλο γιατρο ακομα....! δεν ειναι λυση τα φαρμακα.....! δεν κανουν τπτ... και δεν το λεω αυτο..... η ιδιοι η ψυχιατροι το λενε.....


Ποια η διαφορά της φαμρακευτικής κάναβης από τα φάρμακα; Καμία. Επεξεργασμένα και τα δύο που επηρεάζουν εξίσου τον εγκέφαλο. Δεν χρειάζεται να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας.

----------


## Antonis8

> Το ίδιο ισχύει κ με τα χάπια συνεχεία θα τα παίρνεις


Δεν νομίζω. Τα χάπια όταν συνδυάζονται με ψυχοθεραπεία και επίβλεψη από γιατρό (όταν ο καθένας δεν κάνει του κεφαλιού του και τροποποιεί την αγωγή) μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μια χαρά και να ξεπεράσεις τα συμπτώματα επι μακρόν. Προσωπικά το σκέφτομαι ακόμα να τα ξεκινήσω, γιατί τα αντικαταθλιπτικά συνήθως ρίχνουν την πίεση κι εγώ έχω ήδη χαμηλή, αλλά σκέφτομαι πως σίγουρα θα με βοηθούσαν, κυρίως γιατί πλέον, έφτασα σε ένα σημείο που ξεπέρασα τις κρίσεις πανικού και είμαι γενικά πιο λειτουργικός και με λιγότερες έμμονες ιδέες όσον αφορά την υγεία μου, άρα με τη βοήθεια των χαπιών θα ισορροπούσα πλήρως και μετά θα τα έκοβα σταδιακά. Αν τα πάρεις όταν τα συμπτώματα είναι σε έξαρση και χωρίς να έχεις κάνει ψυχοθερεπεία, τότε μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που λες. Το ζάναξ πάντως που το δοκίμασα, έχοντας και άπνοια, με βοηθησε αρκετά, τη στιγμή που τίποτε άλλο δεν με έπιανε για να κοιμηθώ. Το έχω πάρει γύρω στις 5-6 φορές. Ούτε εθισμένος νιώθω, ούτε σκοπεύω να το παίρνω αλόγιστα επειδή δρα άμεσα. Σε αυτά θέλει σαφώς να ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες του γιατρού.

----------


## Georgewww

Επειδή κι εγώ εδώ και μήνες περνάω παρόμοια , θα σας έλεγα στροφή στη εκκλησία και στο νόημα της ζωής , ουσιαστικά στην εξοικείωση με το ότι όλοι κάποτε θα πεθάνουμε και τι σημαίνει αυτό , βοηθάει περισσότερο από το να πείσουμε με χάπια τον εαυτό μας ότι όλα καλά. Αν δε τα βρούμε με το θάνατο και την ψυχή μας, πάντα κάποια απειλή θα μας υποτροπιάζει αφού θα μας θυμίζει ότι δε ζούμε για πάντα. Καλύτερα να την εξοικείωση με την αλήθεια παρά φαρμακοθολουρα για να την κρύψουμε κάτω από το χαλί.

----------

